# Just some phez pics.



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

This place has been pretty dead, so here are a couple wild roosters I was able to wrangle up last week. Feel free to post your ditch chicken pics to liven things up! Sorry, Richard I am no trying to steal your blue cooler thunder!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I saw a rooster running last weekend, but I couldn't remember where the private property line was so I didn't pursue him. Too bad. I looked it up later and he was on public. 

Congrats on your birds!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Gotta love the rare wild Utah Rooster. Fine work!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the roosters! How do you like the SX4?


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

I have really liked it so far, the swing fits me well. And it has brought me some more luck today.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow - that’s quite the haul! Congrats!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Here is a few we were able to harvest. My boys first two birds. Good times


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

That's awesome!


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Nikki and Rogue Sunday after opener, before they move to the nasty stuff


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

This guy is a lot better with covey birds but we take a few of the dumb ones out of the gene pool:smile:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

A few taken from the ranch and the Delta islands (CA)!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks fricking sweet!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

My 11 yr olds first hunt


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Great pics to all. 👍

Deuce and I had a good time this year also.


----------



## Papa Moses (Sep 27, 2018)

By far one of my favorite threads. Birds, dogs, and family. I had a good season. Killed around 40-45 pheasants in total including North Dakota, Utah wild birds on the farm, and pen Raised birds. Here is a pic of one of my dogs on Saturday pointing this rooster. And then a photo with me and both my pups after a preserve hunt this past week. They both have come a long ways!!


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------

